# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  ارتفاع معدلات الفقر باليمن

## الوسادة

ابراهيم القديمي - صنعاء

كشف تقرير برلماني صدر حديثا أن نسبة الفقراء في اليمن قفزت إلى 42.8% في العام الماضي مقابل 33.8% في العام 2009.

ووفقا للتقرير فإن الفقر بالمناطق الحضرية سجّل نسبة قدرها 29.9%، بينما بلغت النسبة بالريف 70.1% في العام 2010 مقارنة بنسبة 19.7% للمناطق الحضرية و80.3% للمناطق الريفية في العام 2009.

وأرجع التقرير النمو المتصاعد في أعداد الفقراء إلى نمط النمو الاقتصادي الذي اتسم بعدم الكفاءة إلى جانب هشاشة فعّالية الإجراءات التي اتّخذتها الحكومة في الخطة الخمسية الثالثة 2006–2010 التي بنيت في الأساس للتخفيف من الفقر.

غياب الدولة

وأجمعت أوساط اقتصادية وسياسية على أن غياب الدولة وسوء الإدارة وسيطرة علية القوم على ثروة اليمن وتبديدها بشكل مستفز، ضاعفت نسبة الفقر في الريف والحضر.

ونفت الحكومة من جانبها تلك الاتهامات، موضحة أن مكافحة الفقر وتحفيز النمو الاقتصادي يمثل أولوية حكومية مطلقة.

وعاب الباحث الاقتصادي سعيد عبد المؤمن على الحكومة سوء استخدام الموارد العامة المتاحة، وعدم توجيهها نحو تنمية حقيقية تعمل على توليد فرص عمل مستدامة.

وقال عبد المؤمن للجزيرة نت إن السلطة العاجزة تعتقد دوما أن على الآخرين تحمل أعبائها، وهي تلح على دول الخليج لاستيعاب مئات الآلاف من العمالة اليمنية كمخرج لأزماتها المستعصية.

واتهم الحكومة بعدم الجدية في وضع خطط قادرة على انتشال غالبية اليمنيين من الفقر والأوضاع المتردية التي يعيشونها.

واعتبر أن تواضع أداء قطاع الاستثمار -خلال سنوات الخطة الخمسية المنتهية- سبب لارتفاع معدلات الفقر مستدلا بالتقرير التقييمي الصادر عن الحكومة الذي أظهر وجود تحديات أعاقت الاستثمار منها تدنّي البنية التحتية وضعف القدرات التمويلية في الاقتصاد وتدني قدرات العنصر البشري ومشاكل الأراضي وضعف القضاء. 

هدر الموارد

من جهته لفت الكاتب والمحلل السياسي عبد الباري طاهر إلى أن السبب الرئيس لازدياد الفقر وفساد السياسات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي تتبعها السلطة.

وأوضح  للجزيرة نت أن موارد اليمن كبيرة جدا وتتنوع بين الثروة النفطية والغاز والمعادن والأسماك والزراعة والسياحة، لكن الفساد يدمر كل شيء.

واستشهد بمدينة عدن التي كانت تحتضن أكبر ثاني ميناء في العالم، وتعد العاصمة الاقتصادية للجزيرة والخليج، ورغم ذلك بيع ميناؤها بالرشوة.

وهاجم طاهر الحكومة موضحا أنها لا تتبع سياسات اقتصادية صائبة تستثمر خيرات البلاد وتوظفها بشكل صحيح، بل تتصرف في الثروة بصورة انفرادية دون محاسبة، ومن هنا تزداد رقعة الفقر.

ورجح الناطق الرسمي باسم لجنة الحوار الوطني محمد الصبري غياب الإدارة الاقتصادية الكفؤة في التصاعد المستمر لظاهرة الفقر، قائلا للجزيرة نت "لا يوجد في اليمن (إدارة عامة) وكل ما هنالك إدارة الشلل والأشخاص وإدارة العائلات".

ويعتقد أن غياب الدستور والقانون والمحاسبة أظهر شكلا من أشكال النهب للموارد الوطنية على يد ثلة قليلة من المسيطرين على الحكم الذين يعبثون بالموارد، وقد انعكس هذا على حرمان واسع لليمنيين. 

دفاع حكومي 
وأوضحت الحكومة اليمنية بدورها أن مكافحة الفقر وتحفيز النمو الاقتصادي في اليمن يمثل أولوية حكومية مطلقة.

وأكد نائب رئيس الوزراء للشؤون الاقتصادية وزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولي عبد ‏الكريم الأرحبي -في كلمة افتتح بها ورشة العمل الخاصة باستعراض مسودة دراسة أصوات الفقراء- أن الدولة بذلت جهودا حثيثة تستهدف التعامل مع التحديات الاقتصادية التي تواجه اليمن وفق رؤية موضوعية.

واعتبر أن اعتماد نظام المحاسبة والتقييم عبر إنشاء وحدات متخصصة لمراقبة الأداء الحكومي، وسير تنفيذ الخطة الخمسية للتنمية يمثل تجسيدا للتوجهات الحكومية لمكافحة الفقر.

وعدد المسؤول اليمني بعض الإجراءات التي اتخذتها  الحكومة خلال السنوات الماضية للحد من الفقر ومنها "تحفيز التنمية في المجتمعات المحلية وخلق فرض عمل من خلال إنشاء مشاريع كثيفة للعمالة وتوسيع قاعدة المشاريع الصغيرة والأصغر وتفعيل الشراكة بين الحكومة والقطاع الخاص".

المصدر:	الجزيرة

----------

